# Some Ideas



## agredon (Jul 26, 2011)

1) Allow me to hide folders that include only streaming videos on My Shows. I can do this under shows by switching to "Recordings" instead of "My Shows", but not on My Shows. I have a large number of folders that just contain streaming videos (old shows that aren't on TV anymore, but are available through Netflix) and would like to be able to hide these sometimes to see just recordings.

2) Allow me to transfer/copy One Passes via the website (from one TiVo to another) exactly as configured rather than converting them all to Recordings Only One Passes.

3) Allow One Passes to be transferred/copied via the website (from one TiVo to another) even if there are no showings in the next 14 days. I have 29 One Passes on my old box that won't copy because the shows are on summer break. I would have to manually add all 29 shows to my new box.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

1) They just added a new filter for the left hand column called Recordings that will only show your recordings an not streaming only 1Ps.

2/3) Have you tried the new online.tivo.com 1P copy feature?


----------



## agredon (Jul 26, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> 1) They just added a new filter for the left hand column called Recordings that will only show your recordings an not streaming only 1Ps.


I don't see that option. I have All, Partially Watched, TV Series, Movies, Sports, Kids, and Suggestions. I went under options, but it only let me add News and/or [Streaming] Video Providers.



> 2/3) Have you tried the new online.tivo.com 1P copy feature?


I'll give it a try once I get my old Premiere reconnected to the network as I moved it to my bedroom after setting up my new Roamio. I had been using the regular TiVo website. I just found online.tivo.com yesterday.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The recordings option is part of the new 20.5.2 update....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=530236


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The "Recordings" left menu option wasn't automatically available for me. I had to go into options and select it. I had already pre-filtered that list, so most likely why it wasn't automatically available.

I have added it and reordered to list to place "Recordings" higher in the list order.


----------

